# What do you think?



## Shodan (Nov 8, 2005)

Firstly, this is not intended to start any wars of any kind......just an innocent practitioner seeking advice from those who might know better than I do.

  Living in my sheltered little world of Kenpo for almost 20 years, I don't know much about anything outside of the Planas/Parker lineage I come from.  Now that I live away from my home studio, I've found it very hard to find anything really similar to what I study in this area.

  That said, I just found out about a new school starting up in my area in January.  Does anyone out there know anything about this studio, instructor, etc. that they could share with me........good or bad?

  The instructor is Mr. Ren Leffew and this is the web address for their main school.....www.losaltoskarate.com

  Thank you for any and all advice including how similar or different I might find their style from what I am used to.


----------



## MJS (Nov 8, 2005)

I've never heard of the instructor.  Hopefully, someone on here that lives in CA. will be able to help you out a bit better.  

One bit of adivce that I can offer, would be to visit the school if you already haven't.  Watch a few classes and see exactly how it differs from what you already know.

Good luck on your search!

Mike


----------



## Shodan (Nov 8, 2005)

MJS- Yeah, thanks for your advice.  The school actually isn't open yet- it doesn't open until January.......so all I have to go by as of now is their website from their other school.  Was just hoping maybe someone knew of/about them from past experience or what not.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't actually know anything about these people, but something about their website just makes me think "cheeseball"


----------



## masherdong (Nov 8, 2005)

Just have to go and check them out.


----------



## ChineseKempoJerry (Nov 8, 2005)

Just seeing the Shaolin Kempo makes me think Villari.  You may want to ask some questions.  

Not sure who else teaches down that path.

Best of luck on your training.

Jerry


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 8, 2005)

I would wait until January and see for yourself, everybody will have there opion about people. Find out for yourself about his program and go from there. Just my nickel worth.
Terry


----------



## Shodan (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone.  I appreciate all input.

  I guess I will have to do a search on Villari......I have no idea who that is......


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2005)

There are concerns about the consistency of quality of Fred Villari's schools.


----------



## MJS (Nov 9, 2005)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. I appreciate all input.
> 
> I guess I will have to do a search on Villari......I have no idea who that is......


 
Not sure if you've done it already or not, but there are some old threads on this forum regarding Villari.  

Mike


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 9, 2005)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Firstly, this is not intended to start any wars of any kind......just an innocent practitioner seeking advice from those who might know better than I do.
> 
> Living in my sheltered little world of Kenpo for almost 20 years, I don't know much about anything outside of the Planas/Parker lineage I come from. Now that I live away from my home studio, I've found it very hard to find anything really similar to what I study in this area.
> 
> ...


 
Shodan: PM me. I live about 7 miles from that school. I have visited it, talked to Mr. Leffew for a few minutes, and know someone with family members there. They are definitely not Parker lineage and the curiculum and style will be totally different than what you are used to.  My personal opinion is that you can do much much better for much less money. I would be happy to share my impressions with you.  

In the San Jose/South SF Peninisula, the best EPAK Kenpo school around -- without question -- is John Sepulveda's Santa Clara Kenpo at Martin near Central Expressway and next to the San Jose Airport employee parking lot. That school is now run by Mr. John Chivers. 

If you cannot travel down to Santa Clara, then the best martial arts school in the Los Altos Mt. View area -- without question -- is Ralph Gracie Jiu Jitsu on El Camino Real between Shoreline and El Monte.   It is definitely not Kenpo.  But the first lesson is free and if you have never done it, you really should. 

There is an offshoot of Los Altos Karate on El Camino just south of San Antonio Road run by Raul Fabela.  Like Lefflew, he is also in the Villari lineage, but he did follow up and get a 1st Black in EPAK from Mr. Sepulveda.  

There is also a new EPAK school in downtown Sunnyvale, CA on Washington Ave. Sunnyvale Kenpo.  I have not visited them and don't know anything about them.  

There are many other great alternatives in our area and I would be happy to discuss with you.  Please PM me.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 9, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> In the San Jose/South SF Peninisula, the best EPAK Kenpo school around -- without question -- is John Sepulveda's Santa Clara Kenpo at Martin near Central Expressway and next to the San Jose Airport employee parking lot. That school is now run by Mr. John Chivers.


 
I have a friend who trained with Mr. Sepulveda, to brown belt (he had actually trained to green belt decades ago with Mr. Hebler, and finally returned to kenpo several years ago).  I visited the school during my friend's brown belt test, and I would agree, my impressions of Mr. Sepulveda and his school were quite positive.

I wasn't clear if you are moving to the peninsula area, or if you are still in northern california?


----------



## Seabrook (Nov 10, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Shodan: PM me. I live about 7 miles from that school. I have visited it, talked to Mr. Leffew for a few minutes, and know someone with family members there. They are definitely not Parker lineage and the curiculum and style will be totally different than what you are used to. My personal opinion is that you can do much much better for much less money. I would be happy to share my impressions with you.
> 
> In the San Jose/South SF Peninisula, the best EPAK Kenpo school around -- without question -- is John Sepulveda's Santa Clara Kenpo at Martin near Central Expressway and next to the San Jose Airport employee parking lot. That school is now run by Mr. John Chivers.
> 
> ...


 
Good advice, brother.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Shodan (Nov 10, 2005)

To clarify, no, we're not moving- this particular studio is moving to our area- Folsom, CA.  I still study with my instructor (Mr. Scott Halsey) when I can up in Redding, CA.  But that is approx. 3 1/2 hours away and I don't get there as much as I'd like.  I also train with another "misplaced" student who runs a small school out of his garage. He's the only one I've found around here that comes from my same lineage (Parker/Planas).


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 10, 2005)

Shodan said:
			
		

> To clarify, no, we're not moving- this particular studio is moving to our area- Folsom, CA. I still study with my instructor (Mr. Scott Halsey) when I can up in Redding, CA. But that is approx. 3 1/2 hours away and I don't get there as much as I'd like. I also train with another "misplaced" student who runs a small school out of his garage. He's the only one I've found around here that comes from my same lineage (Parker/Planas).


 
I would say you may be better off with this other guy.  Make your own training group, even if it is just the two of you.  If you feel you can keep the quality high, this might be the best approach.  Check out the new school, but I doubt you are going to be impressed.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 10, 2005)

OFK- I just PM'd you but I don't know if it worked cuz I didn't get the usual message confirmation thing.  Let me know if you get it and if not, I'll try it again.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 10, 2005)

Shodan said:
			
		

> OFK- I just PM'd you but I don't know if it worked cuz I didn't get the usual message confirmation thing. Let me know if you get it and if not, I'll try it again.


 
Shodan:  I received your PM and just sent you a response.  Good luck in your search!


----------

